# Deep Fried Mac.. with cheese



## Hobeaux (Mar 15, 2001)

I decided that with the upcoming release of X that I would back everything up to a local server and reformat and partition the drive. After all, the machine had been in a really bad state since I installed PB -- it seemed the right thing to do.

Unfortunately, while listening to iTunes and moving files to the server -- everything ground to a halt. 

"No problem" I thought, and rebooted the machine and walked away. When I returned I noticed that the screen was still black.

Seemed odd, so I shut it down -- waited 15 seconds and rebooted yet again. 

Nothing. Just a black screen. Not even the 'sad mac'. In fact, the screen didn't even wake up.

Then I noticed... the machine didn't even _chime_ when it started!

The fans go, the drive spins... but _nothing_ happens. 

What's going on?


----------



## zaustin (Mar 15, 2001)

try zapping the pram, if you can even get that far.  hold down command-option-p-r at startup.
Otherwise, I'm too tired to guess any more suggestions


----------



## Hobeaux (Mar 15, 2001)

Nope. In order to do that the machine has to actually attempt to boot -- it doesn't. right now, it's a very expensive door stop.


----------



## griffman (Mar 16, 2001)

Desperate times call for desperate measures...

You don't say what Mac you have.  Many of them have a "motherboard reset switch" ... if yours does, you could try pressing that, and then trying to start up.

Second option is to pull the powercord and the motherboard battery for about 10-15 minutes.  This should force PRAM to reset (well, it will basically forget everything).  Put the power and battery back in, and try again.

What Mac model are you having this problem with??

-rob.


----------



## Hobeaux (Mar 16, 2001)

400MHz AGP G4 Tower


----------



## endian (Mar 16, 2001)

I've goten this too. There's an Apple Technote that says it may be related to a 'self-powered' USB device (self powered meaning it plugs into the wall intead of getting power via usb). There are a couplemore technotes with troubleshooting steps... go to the tech info library and click on the power mac g4 link on the right.

Mine just started right up again a couple hours later.


----------



## Hobeaux (Mar 16, 2001)

Well, the only USB device I have is the mouse. 

I went into the TIL and found a document entitled: "Power Mac G4: Screen Is Black, No Boot Tone, LED is Lit" which pretty much describes my condition.

I've attempted to 'reset the logic board' by pressing the button once. No luck. 

I'm now attempting to manually reset the PRAM by removing the battery for 10 minutes. 

I'm remaining hopeful..


----------



## endian (Mar 24, 2001)

What happened with this? since you're posting, I assume it eventually started up.

I just left mine for a couple hours & it started right up, although pulling the plug it (the only way to get the power off from its comatose state) may have reset something, I guess


----------



## Hobeaux (Mar 24, 2001)

we had a spare G4 that we use for swapping out problematic machines so I'm using that at work.

the machine was sent in to a repair center and they've declared that the motherboard has passed on. they're installing a new motherboard and I should get it back next week.


----------

